# Where is my American Catfish?



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I`m getting sick and tired of been told that there is no catfish or even American farm raise fish period all I see is Chinese junk, whatever happen to our fishing industry ,Trump better get his head out of his butt and do something. I'm sending this to the WH .Asian and U.S. Consumers Worry About Chinese Food Safety
http://uscatfish.com/asian-u-s-consumers-worry-chinese-food-safety/


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

BAN ALL FISH! BAND ALL FISH! BAN ALL FISH!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

readytogo said:


> I`m getting sick and tired of been told that there is no catfish or even American farm raise fish period all I see is Chinese junk, whatever happen to our fishing industry ,Trump better get his head out of his butt and do something. I'm sending this to the WH .Asian and U.S. Consumers Worry About Chinese Food Safety
> http://uscatfish.com/asian-u-s-consumers-worry-chinese-food-safety/


I don't think Trump has much to do with the farm-raised catfish industry. :scratch

Try ordering some from SizzleFish, or go to Catfish Dewey's in Ft. Lauderdale.

https://www.opentable.com/catfish-deweys

https://www.sizzlefish.com/products/catfish?gclid=CKSAjPuN69MCFZCPswodDAIK1Q


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Just go catch some.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

readytogo said:


> I`m getting sick and tired of been told that there is no catfish or even American farm raise fish period all I see is Chinese junk, whatever happen to our fishing industry ,Trump better get his head out of his butt and do something. I'm sending this to the WH .Asian and U.S. Consumers Worry About Chinese Food Safety
> http://uscatfish.com/asian-u-s-consumers-worry-chinese-food-safety/


Obama was in office for 8 years, Trump for 100 days but it is Trumps fault! RTG, is there anything that is NOT TRUMPS FAULT? You could save us all a bunch of time and effort if you simply state you believe all the worlds problems are Trumps fault. That way we could quit trying to inform you about other news sources and just let you drift happily through life in your socialist world.

I have also decided that I cannot like any of your posts because I do not know who is posting. If you can get all the identities to use numbers is will be helpful. Example: RTG1. RTG2, RTG3, etc.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Necessity is the mother of invention. I don't know your living situation, but if you have a yard, you could use an IBC container and raise your own. I have seen the idea of using 55 gallon barrels as well.











I really think 200 catfish in one small area is too many.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I see Trump is ignoring catfish, but he did just get China to start selling U.S. beef again. So now RTG can sell a cow to China and use the money to start his own catfish farm. Win-Win!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Once again, that's not the government's job.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I just had some ,drove to the corner fish market and they actually had fresh cat fish from a farm in Mississippi, they don`t get it everyday but I had some, cornmeal fried to golden brown with white rice and fresh tomatoes ,no beer ice tea. And Trump got the e-mail any way for the hell of it


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

readytogo said:


> I just had some ,drove to the corner fish market and they actually had fresh cat fish from a farm in Mississippi, they don`t get it everyday but I had some, cornmeal fried to golden brown with white rice and fresh tomatoes ,no beer ice tea. And Trump got the e-mail any way for the hell of it


I'm sure that President Trump will come through for you RTG, better get the Smoker out, because I predict you will probably have a couple of Tons of Catfish dumped in your front yard within the Week.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Once again, that's not the government's job.


You stop that. We need the gov't to control every aspect of our lives! I read that at HuffPo.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> You stop that. We need the gov't to control every aspect of our lives! I read that at HuffPo.


Nope. Big bad copper, you don't scare me. I have cuffs too. And they aren't fuzzy so keep your mind out of the gutter! :rofl:


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

Interesting topic for me!

In my youth (Lo, so many moons ago) all of the neighborhood kids had a fishing "mentor" a guy named Jerry. If I knew his last name I have forgotten it.

He was big, and drunk a lot but carried it well, and had a little house on the river at the edge of my town of 500. He also had crappy homemade barrel docks that we would steal and put kid construction sails on and sail/float down river, but that's another story. He was a good sport about it.

His "job" and only job, was catching catfish from the Rock River, to sell to local restaurants. We could hear him leaving in the morning to go check his trot lines and bank poles from the night before, while we walked to school.

He taught us pretty much everything we needed to know about fishing for catfish. Infinitely patient, but I guess he had the time to be.

He was gone after I got back from the Gulf. I assume he couldn't compete with lower priced, frozen, farm raised fish. I also think the mercury scare couldn't have helped. The state posted signs at boat launches, about limiting fish intake. And, after the Eighties, the number of local restaurants dropped off, there were 3 within a half hour when I was a kid, all long gone now. Dinner clubs, rather than bars that sold food.

If you are capable of going out and fishing yourself, I highly recommend it. Yes, big flathead and blues are probably an overnight catch if you want to bring it in on a pole, but channel are daytime catches. 

The entire food industry is a mess, it's a catastrophe waiting to happen. I suppose it's also possible that any supply chain disruptions would bring back fishing as a job description, and that would be a good thing.

Anyway, farmed fish didn't come about because of demand, or because commercial fisherman couldn't keep up. Farmed fish came about because of the rise of large grocery chains, who demanded uniformity of size and weight, and a product that slotted into their supply chain methodology. IMO


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok folks so now I'm more confuse ;Chinese Chicken Processors Are Cleared to Ship to U.S.(http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/31/business/chinese-chicken-processors-are-cleared-to-ship-to-us.html),I`m trying to keep the American farmer alive and now this ,another label to read before buying or just like this morning I ask the fish clerk for American cat fish and he acted crazy and confuse ,thanks God for my near home fish market ,American cat fish info.http://uscatfish.com/faqs/


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

They are using processors over there. Last I heard the chickens were raised here, shipped and processed there and shipped back. How they can possibly be making money on that I don't know.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> They are using processors over there. Last I heard the chickens were raised here, shipped and processed there and shipped back. How they can possibly be making money on that I don't know.


That is why we have a huge trade imbalance with China, Mexico and other cheap labor countries.

What do you think the price of processed chickens will be once all our processing plants have shut down? Market share and the long haul. It used to be electronic chip dumping, now it is food. There are many ways to control a foreign nation -- economics is the easiest.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> That is why we have a huge trade imbalance with China, Mexico and other cheap labor countries.
> 
> _What do you think the price of processed chickens will be once all our processing plants have shut down?_ Market share and the long haul. It used to be electronic chip dumping, now it is food. There are many ways to control a foreign nation -- economics is the easiest.


Commercially? Don't know. For me? At current feed prices, about $5 per bird from egg to table. That's for a bird dressed out at 5-8lbs. In the spring we don't let them get that big so it costs less in feed.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Commercially? Don't know. For me? At current feed prices, about $5 per bird from egg to table. That's for a bird dressed out at 5-8lbs. In the spring we don't let them get that big so it costs less in feed.


Love catfish, I want to raise some when I retire, with Blue gill sunfish.

What kind of chicken & what kind of feed?
It is hard to believe you can do egg to table for $5.00.
I would like to try that for myself.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Catfish are everywhere! We caught 86lbs in less than an hour Saturday morning. Right now is the perfect time of the year to go up Beaver creek and start dragging flatheads out from under rocks. Game?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

crabapple said:


> Love catfish, I want to raise some when I retire, with Blue gill sunfish.
> 
> What kind of chicken & what kind of feed?
> It is hard to believe you can do egg to table for $5.00.
> I would like to try that for myself.


We buy the cornish rocks from Whelp. Looking at the receipts in my daughters 4-H record book they were $1.85 each. I buy a 30% protein turkey feed that runs $18 for a 50 lb bag. We buy 30 birds at a time. The first bag will last about 2 weeks. She is showing that we lost 3 birds and used 5 50lb bags of the turkey feed and 1 bag of cheaper chick feed the week of the fair. Feed disappears quickly at the fair and we don't need any more growth that week since they are judged the first day. 
30 birds was $55.50
5 bags of feed @$18 was $90
1 bag at $16
Comes out to $161.50
It actually came out to $5.38. We do our own processing so it doesn't cost there. We didn't deduct the 3 we lost from the average since we lost them the last week and they became dog food.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> We buy the cornish rocks from Whelp. Looking at the receipts in my daughters 4-H record book they were $1.85 each. I buy a 30% protein turkey feed that runs $18 for a 50 lb bag. We buy 30 birds at a time. The first bag will last about 2 weeks. She is showing that we lost 3 birds and used 5 50lb bags of the turkey feed and 1 bag of cheaper chick feed the week of the fair. Feed disappears quickly at the fair and we don't need any more growth that week since they are judged the first day.
> 30 birds was $55.50
> 5 bags of feed @$18 was $90
> 1 bag at $16
> ...


WOW!
I was looking for a name: Cornish rock.
What feed: table straps & crack corn.
But I get a detailed plan that I can follow to the Letter.
Well I Ask for It.
Got to say 4-H is a great program, I did it myself, about a hundred year ago.
My project was a family garden & I got a pin.
Went to the 4-H summer camp.
Thank you.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Plenty of little fish in our pond.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

This breed is in the pond down the street


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

crabapple said:


> WOW!
> I was looking for a name: Cornish rock.
> What feed: table straps & crack corn.
> But I get a detailed plan that I can follow to the Letter.
> ...


Your welcome. The kids are required to do a record book every year to be eligible for the next year. I won't say every bird dressed out with the high weights. We always have a few that are small but we always have LOTS of meat. We feed our 4-H turkeys the same way and at fair time @20wks old our hens are between 20-30lbs and the toms are between 40-50lbs.

Chickens and turkeys are on auto feeders. I don't pull the feed at night like a lot of people do. They have pens that are 35x35 and I keep the food and water at opposite ends to make them move around. It reduces over eating and leg issues.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I want to find this pond.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

oldasrocks said:


> I want to find this pond.


My pond aint to shabby!


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

This is about a 4 lb baby Blue Cat from the homestead pond.
Good eatin, and the pond is full of these , some up to 20 lbs.

Too bad my wife dont like fish.........she will learn.









Jim


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

You guys have it made ,here in the city is another matter ,major food stores deal with imported stuff if you are lucky they may have USA fish ,I have to go to the smaller fish markets for fresh Florida water fish or if lucky sweet water cat from up north ,sometimes I drive to the marinas and wait for the tourist boats to come in for the real fresh fish ,but I loved my cat fish in a nice buttermilk or beer batter.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> My pond aint to shabby!


You have to stop posting stuff like this, and by the way how is the young cook doing.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I`m not claiming it was my doing but finally I got my American citizen cat fish, how sweet it was. After posting this post I got in contact with the American cat fish association, there is no reason why American cat fish can`t be sold in my local store, except money, Chinese fish is cheaper .At my local supermarket I was talking with the seafood clerk about the Chinese fish and basically he explain that he has to sell what the store buys, myself and another customer basically told the clerk that no American fish no sale, tilapia too .All this Chinese fish comes frozen then is defrosted and put up for sale ,this process takes a lot from the fish. Any way I saw an assorted display of American fresh sea fish and tilapia from Costa Rica and cat fish from Georgia, sweet like fresh caught .What a life.


----------

